# Video of Odyssey drinking water!



## odyssey~ (Aug 20, 2021)

Odyssey the bunny drinking water! | *read description* - YouTube

My dad got a video of Odyssey drinking water and it was so cute I just had to share it! She drooled a little lol.


----------

